# question for those with ADA tank lids



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm looking to have a glass lid for my aquarium made. How thick is the glass (is it 6mm like the tanks?) and is it possible to take a close up picture of a corner that shows the bevel?

thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

anyone?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That depends upon the specific tank. Not all tanks use the same glass thickness. 

Is it a small tank? If so, you should be able to go pretty thin. Just have a glass shop cut it to the dimensions you want and they'll even sand the edges down to be smooth for you.

If it's small enough, it may even be affordable to get high-clarity glass.


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Don' t go thinner than 6mm(1/4") as you'll will be removing it from time to time and thicker glass is less prone to chip/break from handling error. I'm using scrapes of 3/8' (10mm?)glass as lids on two tanks and the plants are growing well.

Since you're have a shop make it for you you could have a 19mm (3/4") hole drilled in the top to serve as an "invisible handle" to help lift/remove the top.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

It's for a 50cmx20cm tank, so it would be 17.5"x7.5" to accommodate the lily pipes. I guess a 45 or 60 ADA tank would be a good comparison for thickness.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

You don't have to go 1/4" thick. I have 4mm tops that are just fine. Just don't knock them around or be clumsy. 

Sometimes, depending upon the shop, they can do custom tempered panes of glass at affordable prices.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Good to know, thanks! :smile:


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Just received a quote came back from the glass shop for *$66!* for a 5mm high clarity 17.5x7.5" glass with sanded edges.

really?!! ADA sells the 60P lid for less than $20... didn't expect it to cost triple.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Eep. Definitely get regular glass, then, and get it thin. Be sure you don't tell anyone it's for aquarium use - that's sometimes a sign (not usually but sometimes) that a buyer is willing to pay more.

My glass shop offered me a 10x20 optiwhite pane for $22.99 pre-tax. Standard pane of 4mm glass with polishing is $8. Tempered is $4 more.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

bluestems said:


> Just received a quote came back from the glass shop for *$66!* for a 5mm high clarity 17.5x7.5" glass with sanded edges.
> 
> really?!! ADA sells the 60P lid for less than $20... didn't expect it to cost triple.


Where do you find the ADA 60P lid for $20? 

edit: found it on ADG. I have to assume this is not an ADA lid but one made for ADA tanks not that it makes any difference. Anyone have experience with ADG lids? Just wondering how the fit is since the site doesn't list dimensions for the 60P lid.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

etane said:


> Where do you find the ADA 60P lid for $20?
> 
> edit: found it on ADG. I have to assume this is not an ADA lid but one made for ADA tanks not that it makes any difference. Anyone have experience with ADG lids? Just wondering how the fit is since the site doesn't list dimensions for the 60P lid.


No, that one ADG has for sale, is in fact an official glass cover made by ADA specifically for the 60P:

http://www.adana.co.jp/en/products/na_tank/accessory/

Item #: 102-673 

Dimensions from ADA: 528×281 mm


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I was thinking of just buying the 60P lid and seeing if Lowe's or Ace would cut it down. But, I was at Lowes today and found a .22 piece of acrylic for $18 and they cut it down to size for free. It's guaranteed not to yellow, and doesn't bow given how thick it is. 

Not sure if it blocks any of the light  

Now I just need to purchase some clips and I'm set. Until then, I'm using the larger, extra piece on top of the tank to at least keep my kitty from using my tank as a second water bowl. :icon_roll


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

I had glass cut for $10. But switched to acrylic. The glass top I used eventually chipped. my acrylic top is much thicker but I like it tenfold.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Fat Guy said:


> I had glass cut for $10. But switched to acrylic. The glass top I used eventually chipped. my acrylic top is much thicker but I like it tenfold.


What do you do to keep it clean? Is it difficult to remove algae? 


My clips are arriving today or tomorrow. I hope it all fits!


----------



## Erirku (May 9, 2007)

bluestems said:


> What do you do to keep it clean? Is it difficult to remove algae?
> 
> 
> My clips are arriving today or tomorrow. I hope it all fits!


From my exp with the ADA glass cover was only worth it, if u had fish or shrimp that are HIGH risk for jumpin out of the tank! Maintainin the cover was a "B" excuse my language! But every morning there would be condensation on the inside of the glass lid and I had to manual wipe it dry/clean! If I didnt it would build up water spots!!! good luck!


----------

